# Those w/ Relaxed and Color Treated Hair



## doniad101 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey ladies,

Just wondering what those w/ Relaxed and Color Treated Hair use as Shampoo and Conditioners etc. or any other tips to keep your hair healthy, shiny etc. 

Thanks





















Oh and sorry mods but I thought i'd get a quicker answer to what I wanted if I posted here, since only a few people are usually looking at the hair board that I am trying to ask my question to. If you need to move it I understand, but I really wanted to see what these ladies had to say.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 25, 2007)

I use the Pantene line for Women of Color!!


----------



## zdazzle (Sep 25, 2007)

I also use the Pantene line for Women of Color.  I'm hooked on this shampoo and conditioner!  It makes my hair so soft and silky.  I tried it out a couple years ago (after refusing for so long to use anything but my beloved Cream of Nature), and haven't used anything else since.  Give it a try!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 25, 2007)

KeraCare has a shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair. I love their line.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 25, 2007)

Barry Fletcher products.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 25, 2007)

my hair is hella frizzy since im hlf black, but ive tried those kinds of shampoos&conditioners, didnt really feel for em, i just like pantene or something or sunsilk :]


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 25, 2007)

I like Creme Of Nature and Motions shampoo and conditioners. I have the Pantene Relaxed and Natural Shampoo and Conditioner, but I felt that it did not provide my hair with enough moisture.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 25, 2007)

Nexxus Keraphix is a great conditioning treatment for dry/chemically treated hair.


----------



## L281173 (Sep 25, 2007)

I use either Mizani or Design Essential for my relaxed, highlighted hair.

Every other week, I deep condition with coconut milk and honey.  I sit under a warm dryer for 45 minutes.  This really restores the moisture.


----------



## Tawanalee (Sep 25, 2007)

I have natural hair, but I love Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm conditioner. It makes my coarse hair very soft...so I know it will probably do wonders for your relaxed hair. Trying to find the right products (whether it be hair, skincare etc) is trial & error....You'll find the products that'll work for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 25, 2007)

At home I use anything from Creme of Nature to Pantene (the brown bottles). At the salon my stylist only uses Mizani. At home to flat iron I use Biosilk Silk Therapy as a serum to protect my hair from heat and hold the style.


----------



## captodometer (Sep 26, 2007)

I have natural hair, but I love L'Oreal Nature's Therapy deep conditioner.  It's available at Sally's; I've used it for about 10 years.  It worked back in the day when I still had a relaxer.


----------



## saj20052006 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mizani Shampoo and Conditioner is great.  I don't like the ones in the gold and brown bottle.  Also with colored hair, you want to apply as little heat as possible.  So only use flat irons and curling irons when you have to.  I wear straight wraps and roller sets.  I'm don't know the length of your hair but the roller set is gorgeous because you get that nice healthy bouncy do.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried the "Mixed Chicks" products?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 27, 2007)

I only use the Kera Care line for color treated hair.  I use the shampoo and conditioner, but in addition to that I use the Kera Care Oil Sheen with humidity lock to keep moisture in since processing your hair really drains it of moisture.  It's a very nice mist and doesn't feel heavy at all (plus it's great for getting the ends).


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 27, 2007)

I have, they definitely do enhance your curl pattern significantly!  I was very impressed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Has anyone tried the "Mixed Chicks" products?_

 

I'm not relaxed anymore, but when I was, I used Keracare and Mizani products.  I loved Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo, and Humecto Conditioner.  Mizani makes moisturefuse conditioner, which I ADORE.  It was the most moisturizing healing conditioner ever, oh my goodness.  I highly suggest Aveda Damage Remedy products, for relaxed and natural sistas, because they really help prevent damage before they start.  I love it!!


----------



## katina (Sep 27, 2007)

I use Silk Elements products from Sally.


----------



## PrettyInPink101 (Sep 28, 2007)

well ive used 3.... my mom has relaxed my sister and I's hair forever lol ... for cheaper brands i loved the cream of nature products...  and then the optimum in a yellow bottle and tube... but my hair stylist.. i went 2 her 2 get my hair relaxed and not only did she use a mizani relaxer, but she also       suggested i use their shampoo and conditer, and it worked super good for me!


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I use the Pantene line for Women of Color!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pantene for women of color left buildup in my hair, no matter how long I rinsed it.  I'll admit I can be sort of a "product junkie"--I'm always trying something new
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   I really love the Motions shampoo and conditioner.  I use biosilk as a moisturizer.  When I wear my hair curly (which is rare, since I like to get a comb through it lol) I use John Frieda relaxed and natural collection. I think the discontinued it (atleast around my area)


----------



## amourbliss (Sep 29, 2007)

i have natural hair and do not shampoo, but cowash. i use v05 conditioner (chamomile tea) and for a deep conditioner I add some coconut oil & almond oil. this routine works miracles on my once dry hair!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 29, 2007)

^^What is "cowashing"?


----------



## garnetmoon (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_^^What is "cowashing"?_

 
cowashing is conditioner washing where instead of using any kind of shampoo you only use conditioner to wash your hair. this can but good if you don't have too much build up, oils, or etc. in your hair. you could use a clarifying conditioner as your "shampoo" to get rid of any mild build up and then continue on with your regular moisterizing conditioner and deep conditioner. this method is also good if you wash your hair multiple times a week as shampoo can be very hard on the hair no matter what kind you use so you can alternate between cowashings and poowashings.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_Hey ladies,

Just wondering what those w/ Relaxed and Color Treated Hair use as Shampoo and Conditioners etc. or any other tips to keep your hair healthy, shiny etc. 

Thanks










_

 
i'm also a bit of a product junkie who is also on a mission to develop a good haircare regimen that enhances growth, protects my hair, keeps it hydrated and strong. from what i've found shampoo and conditioner alone won't do this. i'm not sure if you have the same goals or not so i won't go into detail about a regimen. i have relaxed hair that used to be highlight but most of the highlights have grown out now. generally interms of shampoo i like Nexxus Therappe and for conditioners i like Nexxus Humectress or Suave Humectant, Creme of Nature Nourishing Conditioner, and Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask(it's like a 3-5 minute no heat needed deep conditioner that i mix with my other conditioners). hth


----------



## lovely333 (Sep 30, 2007)

please share your regimen I am having trouble with breakage and dandruff too many relaxers and heat I guess


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_please share your regimen I am having trouble with breakage and dandruff too many relaxers and heat I guess_

 
Be careful with the type of relaxer you or your stylist is using. Some of these relaxers are too harsh for our hair. For dandruff I use "grease" in my hair. I'm old fashioned but my scalp can't do without it. I like Natural Oasis Herbal hair and scalp conditioner. I also use Natural Oasis Shea Butter and Scalp Butter. I use the Shea butter formula on my hair, not scalp to add moisture. I also use Soft and Beautiful Botaniclas Tea Tree Scalp Therapy Spray for moisture and it helps control the itching and dandruff. I just spray this oil directly onto my scalp and I just love it.  I think anything with Shea Butter is good for your hair and body. I also like Kemi Oyl for my hair and scalp. Sleep with a Satin Bonnet, Scarf, or pillow. Don't go to bed without any of these items, drink plenty of water, find a stylist that is going to help your hair get healthy, not someone who just "slaps' relaxers on it.


----------



## garnetmoon (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_please share your regimen I am having trouble with breakage and dandruff too many relaxers and heat I guess_

 
well being that i'm a product junkie i'm always reformulating what i use or trying different things out but the principles and procedures are pretty much the same. firstly i agree w/ MACa6325xi in terms of the type of relaxer you're using. i read that you shouldn't be getting your hair relaxed until you've fixed whatever problem is causing the breakage or damage. i know that's hard and most ppl don't follow that but if you can you may want to take a break from relaxing altogether. if not then you can try a good haircare routine to improve your hair while relaxing...i've been using Affirm lye relaxer for years now with no probs so i would recommend it. i've also used Designer's Touch and Mizani but i prefer Affirm.

for my regimen...the key to things is low maintanence the more i do the more hair i seem to break or shed. that means limited combing (i use a wide tooth comb only), brushing, no direct heat (hood dryers are ok and i use them occassionally) and i wash my hair once a week and get it relaxed every 8-10wks. i don't suggested getting it relaxed any sooner than about 7 or 8 weeks. when i wash my hair i do a preconditioning first then i wash, do a deep conditioning or protein treatment, rinse use a regular quick conditioner and rinse. after washing i use a moisturizing and protein leave in and coat with oil to seal and let my hair airdry. daily i put a moisturizing cream, a protein cream or a mixture of both on my hair (not scalp) concentrating on my ends and then seal with an oil. in my scalp i use a mixture of essential oils and carrier oils with a scalp massage to stimulate growth. i don't wear my hair out anymore only in protective styles (styles that keep your ends up and/or tucked away from clothing and sun exposure) usually a bun. before i put it in a bun i put on a shine serum (Neutrogena Triple Moisture Healing Shine Serum) to protect from UV/UB rays and i spray w/ Organic Root Stimulator's Olive Oil sheen spray. every night i sleep w/a satin scarf and twist my hair into mini buns or two braids. ok that was a mouth full...below i've provided examples of the products that i use for the regimen i layed out above.

Preconditioning (put in night before or 1-3 hrs before washing/make sure hair is saturated but not dripping and cover w/ a plastic cap):
-Suave Humectant Conditioner with a mix of glycerin and essentials oils (EO) like rosemary, thyme, peppermint, lavendar, etc. (different EOs work in different ways to promote growth, stop shedding breakage, etc.). I also will throw in a carrier oil like jojoba, coconut, grapeseed, castor oil, sweet almond oil or whatever i have on hand.
-Simply use coconut oil alone or mix it with any other carrier/EO oils.

Washing:
-Nexxus Humectress (most of the time) or Cream of Nature Nourishing Shampoo

Deep Conditioning (30+mins w/ heat):
-Any conditioner works here i tend to mix Suave Humectant, Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask and Nexxus Emergencee.

Protein/Reconstructing (30+mins w/ heat):
-Even though Emergencee is a mild protein treatment sometimes i do a full protein/reconstructing treatment instead of deep conditioning, for that i just use Affirm 5 in 1 Recontructor

Quick Conditioning (3-5 minutes no heat):
-Cream of Nature Nourishing Conditioner, Lustrasilk Aloevera Cholesterol and Lustrasilk Placenta and Jojoba Oil Cholesterol all mixed together.

Conditioning after washing:
-Spray Hask Placenta protein on hair first wait 3 minutes then Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-in and coat hair with coconut oil.

Daily Routine:
Moisture Cream: Hollywood Beauty Carrot Creme and/or Glycerin with water
Protein Cream: Cantu Shea Butter Grow Strong Strengthening Treatment
Seal with any carrier oil on hand or that you like.

Scalp Oil (massaged into scalp daily after moisturizing & sealing rest of hair):
i found this on the internet and have been using it for months. i like it and i have seen some growth in my thinning temples my hairdresser even commented on it;
Mix the following:
1/2 tsp jojoba oil
4 tsp grapeseed oil
2 drops cedarwood EO
3 drops lavendar EO
3 drops rosmary EO
2 drops thyme EO

if you use any EOs make sure they are true EOs and not essences...true EOs are usually more expensive and can be found in healthfood stores in amber bottles ranging from 5ml-1oz. also note that EOs should *not* be used directly from the bottle but should be mixed with a carrier oil. Carrier oils however can be used by themselves.

finally in order to understand some things about good haircare maintanence the importance of moisture, protein, sealing and assessing your hair i suggest you take a look at this link and website http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/foru....asp?TID=22392. sorry for the book but i wanted to be thorough...good luck on your hair journey.


----------



## lovely333 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you so much garnetmoon. I guess I just got comfortable with treating my hair any kind of way. When I was younger I could do what ever I wanted my hair was thick and grew fast. Color, relaxers you name it I've done it. But now that I'm older with two kids my hair is a mess. So I have to take the time and energy to do better. Thanks ladies


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 1, 2007)

I use Pureology, it is ABSOLUTELY amazing for relaxed/colored hair. 
I would say try looking for their products on Ebay because it is pretty pricey otherwise. Unless of course you know a cosmetologist who can get you a discount!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm also a bit of a product junkie who is also on a mission to develop a good haircare regimen that enhances growth, protects my hair, keeps it hydrated and strong. from what i've found shampoo and conditioner alone won't do this. i'm not sure if you have the same goals or not so i won't go into detail about a regimen.[/quote]

You and I are right >>>>>>>>>>>HERE<<<<<<<<<<<<<< on the regimen and hair growth.  I am so amazed at how long my hair has gotten.  Do you use the Crown n Glory method also?  I use CON and depending on what my hair's condition, I alternate between moisturisers and reconstructor's.  I like Bed Head's Dumb Blonde and S Factor, Nexxus' Emergencee and loads of others.  I'm really impressed.  Good luck to you ladies as well!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_I use Pureology, it is ABSOLUTELY amazing for relaxed/colored hair. 
I would say try looking for their products on Ebay because it is pretty pricey otherwise. Unless of course you know a cosmetologist who can get you a discount!_

 
I just went to the PureOlogy website and looked at their products, specifically the Hydrate System.  I used the salon locator and found 3 salons in my little hick town (surprise!) that carry this line and was told by one that they charge $25 each for the shampoo and conditioner.  I'd love to try it but don't want to drop this amount on something that I might not like.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which system of this line are you using for your hair?  I was also told that the Hydrate System smells minty and is tingly (two characteristics I do NOT like in my hair products).  That description brought dandruff treatment products to mind and, fortunately, that's one issue I don't have.  I also one to try the Phyto line, which is even more expensive I believe.  What's a girl to do?

Thanks for all the good info here though, ladies!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Oct 10, 2007)

I am relaxed and also have colored hair. The best products by far are KeraCare. They have a great conditioner for color treated hair and their dry & itchy line is amazing.


----------



## mzdawn (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_I use Pureology, it is ABSOLUTELY amazing for relaxed/colored hair. 
I would say try looking for their products on Ebay because it is pretty pricey otherwise. Unless of course you know a cosmetologist who can get you a discount!_

 
2nd this. Its expensive, and am not really that it's worth the retail cost. I had a discount at the place I was working part-time so I bought the Silver Line.

I like Redken a lot as well.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 15, 2007)

I used the Phyto Dry Hair Set to Go yesterday, which included Phytojoba shampoo, Phytojoba mask, and Phyto 7.  My hair is so soft it's crazy.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 16, 2007)

*~*I used to use Pantene for WOC...but then I switched to Sunsilk (Straighten Up)....I love it.  It makes it sooo much easier for me to blow-dry my hair & straighten it!!*~*


----------



## tiffdultimate (Oct 16, 2007)

I have tried just about everything and the best that I have found is KeraCare. Their dry and itchy line is wonderful.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I used the Phyto Dry Hair Set to Go yesterday, which included Phytojoba shampoo, Phytojoba mask, and Phyto 7.  My hair is so soft it's crazy._

 
Based on your post, and my curiosity about Phyto products, I immediately went online and ordered this set.  I've used it twice now and my observation is that it does soften the hair well (mine is naturally curly/wavy/fine and is color treated).  It was just ok for me.  What I don't like about it: 1) if I don't use some kind of styling aid afterwards, like a light gel, my hair will be POOF like a mug!  I can't stand that; 2) Boo on thin, runny shampoos (just a personal preference of mine); and 3) the price.

But I guess it really does do what it purports to do!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Based on your post, and my curiosity about Phyto products, I immediately went online and ordered this set.  I've used it twice now and my observation is that it does soften the hair well (mine is naturally curly/wavy/fine and is color treated).  It was just ok for me.  What I don't like about it: 1) if I don't use some kind of styling aid afterwards, like a light gel, my hair will be POOF like a mug!  I can't stand that; 2) Boo on thin, runny shampoos (just a personal preference of mine); and 3) the price.

But I guess it really does do what it purports to do!_

 
Thank you for posting this.  I was also curious about the Phyto line.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 3, 2007)

I also use Pantene but the friggen WoC line is so hard to find in my area.  I am good with what I use though.  I have very very curly hair that within days of my attempt to straighten it gets wavy/curls (see avatar photo).  I'm also a color/highlight maniac and the Pantene, along with Aphogee 2 minute keratin treatment have kept my hair from breaking and further damage. 
Instead of using a plain shampoo, I opt for the 2 in 1 from Pantene.  I then use their revitalizing or fortifying conditioner treatments.  
When I blow dry my hair I always use Optimun cream hairdress on wet hair.  My hair never comes out frizzy with this and added bonus is the healthy shine it gives.  Down side is that it gets a little greasy but it wears off within a few days. 
I also dont wash my hair every day...even when I keep it curly.
For when I have my ringlets/curls, I try to use products that dont contain the stuff that makes it hard and crunchy, like gels or sprays, etc.  I use Beyond Zone Noodle Head + Treseme Shaping Milk.  
Ohhh, and ONE HUGE thing that helped my hair a LOT, especially with growth, was taking *hair, nail and skin vitamins*!!! My hair grew sooo much and it was a lot healthier.  That was the first thing my hairdresser noticed!!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 7, 2007)

Creme of Nature shampoo and Ojon shampoo and conditioner


----------



## dany06 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been natural for the past 8 months and sometime real soon I will be going back to being relaxed. Many of the natural hair care products seem work really well with relaxed hair. I find that Elucence Moisture Benefit Shampoo and Moisture Balance Conditioner work really well on my hair as well as my mother's hair. It leaves her hair very soft and shiney. A really good site to find info is Long Hair Care Forums


Here are some of the brands that I find many relaxed heads to use
Aveda (my cousin swears by this and her hair is gorgeous)
Kera Care ( another brand that yield pretty heads)
Nexxus
Elucence ( I hear more naturals use this but alot of people who get Brazilian  keratin treatments use this too)


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 31, 2007)

No matter what shampoo, conditioner, gel, mousse  or spray I used my hair frizzed up. Serums weighed it down. I got a few samples of Phyto anti frizz-its weightless! It works! I can't believe it! My hair is soft (I color it every 2 weeks) I really had second thoughts about the gihugic price-32 dollars a tube in Hawaii, but it does work... so I use it everyday.(There is no substitute foe me)


----------



## oracle1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Relaxer:* 
Pink Oil Relaxer, Olive oil Relaxer

* Washing:*
Pantene WOC line, Cream of Nature shampoo

* Deep Conditioning:*
Bone Marrow

* Protein/Reconstructing :*
Motions Reconstructor, Aphogee 

* Quick Conditioning :*
Pantene WOC Conditioner, Motions conditoner, Queen Helen jojaba hot oil tretment(2x a month)

*Heat Protection:*
Mizani Thermastrength Style Serum(I love this stuff)

*After Blowdry:* 
Chi hair serum, Bio silk hair serum

* Moisture Cream:* Motions 

* Scalp Oil: *
Mizani Comfiderm Scalp Oil 
*
Oil Sheen: *
Mizani Shyne Bodifying Sheen Spray 
*
Styling products:
*Pro Con Gel, Mizani Foam Wrap, Motions Foam Wrap, Lottabody( for roller sets) Dudley's curl wax, 


I also do "cowashing" about twice a year for a month ea time.(It works great)


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_*Relaxer:* 
Pink Oil Relaxer, Olive oil Relaxer

* Washing:*
Pantene WOC line, Cream of Nature shampoo

* Deep Conditioning:*
Bone Marrow

* Protein/Reconstructing :*
Motions Reconstructor, Aphogee 

* Quick Conditioning :*
Pantene WOC Conditioner, Motions conditoner, Queen Helen jojaba hot oil tretment(2x a month)

*Heat Protection:*
Mizani Thermastrength Style Serum(I love this stuff)

*After Blowdry:* 
Chi hair serum, Bio silk hair serum

* Moisture Cream:* Motions 

* Scalp Oil: *
Mizani Comfiderm Scalp Oil 
*
Oil Sheen: *
Mizani Shyne Bodifying Sheen Spray 
*
Styling products:
*Pro Con Gel, Mizani Foam Wrap, Motions Foam Wrap, Lottabody( for roller sets) Dudley's curl wax, 


I also do "cowashing" about twice a year for a month ea time.(It works great)_

 
Whew! Thats a lot, but so helpful! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 4, 2008)

Did you try Frederic Fekkai? (sp?)  I bought a kit for $6 at the C.O. Bigelow sale and I LOVE it!!  My hair has been shedding a lot and I was really worried.  I decided to try out the products (shampoo, conditioner and hair mask) and noticed several things:

1. My hair didn't shed as much in the shower or afterward when I styled it.
2. In the following days my hair had virtually stopped shedding.
3. I used far less shampoo and conditioner.
4. My hair was very soft and very shiny when I was done.  

I used the color care line but there is another line called Protein Rx which I would like to try.


----------



## devin (Feb 4, 2008)

i loooove Kenra moisturizing shampoon and moisturizing conditioner they keep my hair really soft and moisturized. you can get Kenra at Ulta or Trade secret.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 6, 2008)

I really love Nexxus Humectress and Therappe...you can get them cheaper at sally if you have a card and I have loved phyto products for a long time but I'm gonna go pick up Phyto 7 and the Phytojoba Mask soon b/c i luv them they work really well for my hair ...oh and the most important Aphogee Treatments...it's amazing stuff!!


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 7, 2008)

I use NEXXUS HUMECTRESS SHAMPOO/CONDITIONER, also Creme OF Nature for color treated hair!![I usually mix shampoos/conditioners b/c different ones do differnt things so i like having the best of all worlds lol!!}


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried Mizani's True Textures Cleansing conditioner?


----------



## j4lyphe (Mar 23, 2010)

i just use the regular pantene daily moisturizing shampoo and condtioner as my shampoo and i used to use a Dark and Lovely cholesterol treatment as my conditioner bcuz i have really thick dry hair. But now Im searching for a replacement for the Dark and Lovely cholesterol as it is now a discontinued product. I also use the Motions shampoo and conditioner though I only use this conditioner when my hair is fairly straight (as in a couple weeks after my relaxer) as it is neither moisturizing enough or any good at detangling when more of my natural hair grows out. I just bought some Proclaim olive oil glossing shampoo and conditioner from Sally's and will be using these to see if they're any good....PS the PAntene Relaxed and Natural was a waste of money for me, my hair has never felt as dry or as tangled as when i used that crap...will never purchase that rubbish again, it is way toooo drying for my already dry hair....Ive never had ne problems with my hair growing, Ive just always had long hair (plus i only starting relaxing 3 yrs ago so Ive been natural basically all my life), i dont really do much to it- i just wash, let it airdry and wear it curly/wavy 99% of the time but that might change now that Ive gotten bangs and those do need styling...hth


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 17, 2010)

when i was relaxed, i used Nioxin(used this for fine hair) and Eluence Moisture Balance.  my hair stayed light, moisturized, with plenty of bounce and volume.


----------



## laulovesbilly (Apr 17, 2010)

I stopped going to the salon and began doing my relaxers and coloring at home and my hair has never been better. 
-I relax my hair with Mizani Butter Blend Relaxer for Sensitive Scalp
-The shampoo and conditioner I use are a Dominican Product called BOE Crece Pelo. I use their shampoo,then I use an Olive Oil Replenishing Pak leave that in for about 15 min, then before I blow dry my hair I put in the Crece Pelo Natural Leave In Conditioner. This stuff is amazing!
- For shine after blowing out I use the Razac Perfect for Perms oil spray, on my scalp (to keep flakes away) I use Optimum Oil Therapy Hair & Scalp Quencher.


----------



## Film_Noir (Apr 18, 2010)

I use Keracare and Mizani Shampoos and Conditioners.  I wash my hair at least weekly.  I normally follow with a roller set, every now and then I will flat iron my hair.  I get a Relaxer Touch-Up every 8 weeks with Affirm.  There is more specifics to my regimen but, these are some basics.


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

I use Creme of Nature Detangling Shampoo because my hair detangles seriously and Motions CPR conditioner. I just used Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme conditioner for the 1st time and I loved it!


----------



## jayjay0105 (May 15, 2010)

My hair is relaxed, and I use Joico K-PAK Shampoo, and then I alternate between the K-PAK conditioner one washing, and then the next washing I use the Penetrating Reconstructor treatment + Intense Hydrator as a conditioner.  It's a little pricy in the salon, but if you keep your eye on Ulta or Beauty Brands they usually have some kind of gift pack or something that's a good deal.


----------



## Notorious19 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayjay0105* 

 
_My hair is relaxed, and I use Joico K-PAK Shampoo, and then I alternate between the K-PAK conditioner one washing, and then the next washing I use the Penetrating Reconstructor treatment + Intense Hydrator as a conditioner. It's a little pricy in the salon, but if you keep your eye on Ulta or Beauty Brands they usually have some kind of gift pack or something that's a good deal._

 
I love me some Joico...its all I use. Ulta has a buy 2 get 2 free sale going on, I need to go stock back up.


----------



## sss215 (May 19, 2010)

I deep conditions with a heated conditioning cap.


----------



## stilett0s (May 28, 2010)

I'm both, lol. I'm currently using Organix shampoo and conditioner, but I'm not particularly fond of it. It's important not to use a product with sulfates and parabens, especially if you're black. I'm thinking of maybe switching to Bumble and Bumble or Keracare. I use a deep conditioner by Clio. I LOVE that stuff. I also do a weekly protein/keratin treatment with Aphogee's 2 Minute Keratin Treatment. It's like putting the strength back in my hair.

For the summer, I'm co-washing and wearing my hair curly. Even though I'm relaxed, my natural curls are coming through rather strongly, lol. I'm actually heatless, which is a first for me! The only thing I do to style my hair is scrunch with my usual Cantu leave-in conditioner and use some gel for hold and control. I might extend this to the fall, but my hair gets so dry and brittle then, it might not be a good idea.


----------

